# My baby is growing!



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

I cannot believe how big and beautiful Indio is! I miss him as a puppy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's so handsome.
But totally agree, they don't stay puppies long enough.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very proud looking handsome fellow. How old is he now?


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you, Texas and Gabica. He will be 6 months tomorrow! Well he is still a puppy, but you know what I mean!


----------

